# Choosing a new case



## exor134 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi,

I'm stuck between buying 2 cases.

1. Jeantech JNS-106V3 - Jeantech ATX System Case: http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...m=null&tm=null&sku=737057&category_oid=-28015

2. Jeantech ATX and MATX System Case: http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...m=null&tm=null&sku=500090&category_oid=-28015

Please help,
Thanks


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Neither, both are expensive for what you're getting. The first one only has spaces for two 120mm fans, and it doesn't even come with them. The second doesn't even say how many fans it has, but I don't see any front fans, just a side. 

For the price you'd be far better off getting an Antec 300 case, much better fan arrangement so you'll have better airflow and thus cooler components, it's made out of steel while those look like aluminum, and it's 8 pounds cheaper than the first one you posted and 15.5 pounds cheaper than the second. Also I've worked with the Antec 300's "big brother", the Antec 900, which is essentially the same thing, and I can attest that they are very good cases.
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/143854


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I cast a vote for the Antec 900.


----------



## exor134 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the replies, but cant i just take the fan out of my current case to use for the new one?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

If it's an 80mm, then no, it won't fit in that first case since it only has a space for a 120mm, and even if yours is 120mm one fan is kind of a crappy cooling setup. The Antec 300 is cheaper than either of those cases and has two 120mm front fans, a 120mm back fan, a 200mm top fan, and a space for a 120mm fan on the side.


----------



## exor134 (Aug 3, 2009)

The Antec 300 comes with the fans?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes it does, it comes with four fans preinstalled and has a slot for a fifth.


----------



## exor134 (Aug 3, 2009)

Brilliant. That settles it 
Will my current motherboard and components fit in the case?
And is it better to take it to a store to get installed


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

They should fit in fine as it's standard ATX, since the power supply in the Antec 300 is on bottom at worst you might need an extender for your 4-pin motherboard connector, but otherwise you should have no trouble.

It isn't too difficult to put a computer together from parts (since that's basically what you'll be doing, minus installing the CPU+heatsink), but if you just want a new case and aren't planning on building a computer in the future then have someone else do it. If you are interested in building computers (which can save a lot of money and get you a lot more bang for your buck, by the way  ) then try doing it yourself.


----------



## exor134 (Aug 3, 2009)

Sounds a bit nooby - but i've never changed anything inside my computer myself, i've always had my local PC shop do so for me  But thanks very much on the great advice before i went and wasted my money on a case without fans lol


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

No problem.  The second case came with fans, but I don't think the first one did. Either way, the Antec 300 is a great case for the price and I think you'll be happy with it.


----------



## exor134 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yep, great price and people have said its a great case.. Thanks


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Things you should remember when moving componets to a new case.
!. Always ground your self by touching the case first or door knob.
2. If possible try not to remove the CPU and Heatsink from the motherboard
3. read the instructions for connecting the front panel connecters, don't be worried if you connect the power and reset buttions wrong. It wont hurt things and you should get a can of air to blow the dust off of you fans and heatsinks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Another vote for the Antec 300. I've used many of them for retail builds and I have one for my Shop PC. Very sturdy, good air movement (I only use the rear fan 'cause I prefer quiet), very easy to work inside and good looking.


----------



## mzbarbiebabe (Aug 18, 2009)

I agree except I've had my eye on the 900 because I was looking at cases and powers supply's. 

I've had my eye on this one because it comes out cheaper to do the 900 vs just buying the 300 and the power supply separately. It went up in price recently but I'm waiting for the price to drop again.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129064


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

We don't recommend using power supplies that come with cases. The Antec EarthWatts PSUs are not very good (they were the low end when Antec was great, and now Antec's quality has come way down), and the PSUs that come in cases are always the cheapest ones available. I would suggest a plain Antec 300 ($60) and a Corsair tx650w ($100) which comes out $5 cheaper than that with a much better power supply and what is essentially the same case (minus some LEDs).


----------



## mzbarbiebabe (Aug 18, 2009)

I know that power supplies coming with a case are known to be low grade but I'm sure that this one would be an Antec power supply. As far as I can see for Antec vs this CORSAIR 650 I go to reviews with the corsair 650: besides I think this is when buying a whole set up vs a case persay. Depending on the case being bought ofcourse.


CORSAIR 650
562ReviewsExcellent 
69ReviewsGood 
13ReviewsAverage 
17ReviewsPoor 
28ReviewsVery Poor 
Total poor or very poor 48	


I personally will take my chance with the Antec power supply


The cheapest Antic power supply on newegg. 


Highly Recommended Award by Techaddicts
Antec 650
230ReviewsExcellent 
38ReviewsGood 
14ReviewsAverage 
3ReviewsPoor 
12ReviewsVery Poor
Total poor or very poor 15


----------

